# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Детские сценарии, игровые блоки и песни от Аллы Евтодьевой >  Музыкальные спектакли (на выпускной и не только)

## aichka

*Дорогие коллеги!*

*Предлагаю вашему вниманию музыкальные спектакли, которые я  ставлю на выпускной утренник.

 Эти спектакли универсальные - в том смысле, что их можно ставить в любое время года, и не только в подготовительной группе на выпускной – как итог навыков и умений детей за все годы пребывания в детском саду, но и в театральных студиях и кружках в школах, так как и сценарии, и музыкальные партии к ним достаточно насыщены! 

Сценарии написаны так, чтобы ВСЕМ детям хватило ролей, чтобы никто не был обижен и обделён ролями в спектакле!

Спектакли рассчитаны ТОЛЬКО на детей, без участия взрослых персонажей! Так как моё твёрдое убеждение – что на выпускной, как и в театральных спектаклях, дети сами  должны показать те навыки и умения, которые они приобрели за всё время пребывания в детском саду!  Это – своего рода – отчётный концерт!*

*      Спектакль №1  «Цветок Желания»*
*Король Лок( Кол) – Король Страны Перевертундии - украл Цветок Желания, и дети отправляются в Перевертундию, чтобы спасти его, для того, чтобы Цветок Желания выполнял только добрые замыслы. По дороге их встречают разные препятствия,которые они с успехом преодолевают: и задачи казначея Анидажа( Жадина), и врача Кромсана( Насморк), и министра Намбо( Обман) и многих других подданных короля Лока.

В итоге дети  - ДРУЖБА – спасают из плена Тяпу ( оценку «Пять»), распознав даже в Королевстве Кола скрытые пятёрки и склоняя на свою сторону короля Лока, возвращают в добрые руки волшебный цветок Желания.*
*
К сценарию прилагаются ноты авторских песен:

 - Песня короля Лока ( Кола) и придворных;
 - Песня королевы Нелли ( Лень);
 - Песня принцессы Азирпак ( Каприза);
 - Песня Дружбы;
  - Песня служанки Ирт( «Три»);
 - Песня казначея Анидажа ( Жадина);
 --Песня врача Кромсана ( Насморк);
-  Песня министра Намбо (Обман);
-  Песня фрейлины Акшарамаз ( Замарашка);
 - Песня Тяпы ( Пять);
 - Песня Аксот и Лачеп ( Тоска и Печаль)
 -Финальная песня «Цветок Желания»

К сценарию предлагаются некоторые видео номера спектакля.*





 *Спектакль № 2 « Птица – Музыка»*
*Не терпящий музыку король Скрип прячет Птицу  - Музыку в клетке, Его дочь Скрипочка, никогда не знающая  - что такое Музыка - с помощью  Ветерка, Ручейка и Соловья  отправляются на поиски ключа к клетке волшебной Птицы - Музыки. Они проходят всю Страну Музыки! Им помогают Король и Королева Танцев  и их подданные – Полька, Вальс, Танго, Королева Мелодия. А  кузен Скрипочки Скрипичный ключ и все Нотки гаммы, а также Королева Мелодия, открывают Скрипочки красоту Музыки и дарят ей ключ от волшебной клетки Птицы – Музыки….
 Скрип, поражённый настойчивостью и музыкальностью Скрипочки – сам становится маэстро Скрипкой и отпускает Птицу- Музыку на волю!*

*К сценарию прилагаются ноты авторских песен:

 - Песня Короля Скрипа
 - Трио Ручейка, Капельки и Соловья;
 - Песенка Ветерка;
-  Приведёт тебя тропинка;
-  Песенка Скрипичного ключа;
 - Песенки нот До, Ре. Ми, Фа, Соль, Ля. Си;
-  Песня Королевства Танцев;-
-  Песня Польки;
-  Песня Вальса;
 - Песня Королевы Танцев;
-  Песня о короле Скрипе и его дочке Скрипочке. ( фонограмма + и -)

( прилагаются видео  некоторых номеров )*





*Спектакль № 3 «Королевство Музыки»*
*Басовый Ключ, завидовавший успеху  Королевы Мелодии, украл сердце с Герба её Королевства.. И теперь песни в Королевстве Музыки будут звучать равнодушно и  бессердечно….
На выручку  приходят Песенка, Капелька и Соловей, они путешествуют по Стране Музыки и просят совета у Волшебника Тембра, Мажора, Минора, попадают в музыкальный волшебный  лес, где их встречают Сирень и Черёмуха, Хранитель музыкальных звуков, проходят через Страну Скрипичного ключа и ноток, Страну Танцев,  через Замок  Магистра Музыки, где играют оркестр. 
И ,наконец, добравшись до Замка Басового ключа, доказывают свою любовь к Музыке и красоту Басового ключа в ней. Басовый ключ  возвращает Сердце в Герб Королевы Мелодии. Сказка заканчивается гимном Музыке и Праздничным Вальсом.*

*К сценарию прилагаются ноты авторских песен:

-  Песня Басового Ключа,
-  Песня Скрипичного Ключа;
-  Песенки нот До, Ре. Ми, Фа, Соль, Ля. Си;
-  Песня Королевства Танцев;-
-  Песня Польки;
-  Песня Королевы Танцев;
-  Песня Сирени;
 -  Песня Черёмухи; 
 -  Романс Соловья;
 - Песня Королевы Мелодии.

( прилагаются видео некоторых номеров )*





*Спектакль № 4 « Волшебный сад»*
*Существует волшебный, прекрасный сад, полный цветов, бабочек и зелени, в который детей приводят только раз в неделю на занятие…. Но сад почему-то вянет, хотя за ним так тщательно ухаживает садовник…
Тайну сада хотят узнать девочка Лилиана и её друзья -Эльф, Росинка, Светлячок, Одуванчик и Кузнечик, они зовут на помощь Волшебную Птицу, которая рассказывает секрет волшебного сада… Друзья помогают Лилиане найти тайную дверь, за которой находится Хранитель сада… Бабочки и Цветы, месяц Май приходят на помощь Лилиане - они наполняют сад весельем, пением и танцами, тем самым оживляя волшебный сад!*

*К сценарию прилагаются ноты авторских песен:

- Песня «Урок хороших манер»;
 - Песня Эльфа и Росинки;
 - Песня Волшебной Птицы;
 - Песня Ночи и Звёзд;
 - Трио Ручейка,  Светлячка и Росинки;
-  Песня Ветерка;
-  Полька бабочек и Жуков
 - Песня Сирени; 
-  Песня Черёмухи; 
- Трио Соловья, Сирени и Черёмухи;

( прилагаются видео  некоторых номеров )*





*Спектакль № 5 « По законам Природы»*
*Экологическая и познавательная сказка.
Секундочка убежала из Замка Времени, заигралась на лужайке с Росинкой и  потерялась, не успела вовремя вернуться в Башню Времени…  Минутка встревожена пропажей Секундочки…
Ритм вещей и время нарушены… беспокоится День, он не может уступить свой трон Королеве Ночи… а Секундочка в это время веселится на весёлой лужайке с бабочками и жуками, слушает песни Сирени, Черёмухи, Лягушек, Одувана 13-го… время остановилось…, обеспокоенные жители Замка Времени идут к Месяцу Маю, потом к Году, и , наконец, к Веку, чтобы восстановить ход Времени и вернуть Секундочку на место, тем самым запустить Часы на Башне Времени…*

*К сценарию прилагаются ноты авторских песен:

- По законам Природы;
 - Мир – огромные часы;
 - Романс Ночи;
-  Песня Птиц;
 - Песня Лягушек;
 - Песня Одувана 13-го;
 - Песня Сирени;
-  Песня Черёмухи;
-  Романс Соловья;
-  Песенка Минутки;
 - Песня Секундочки и Росинки
 - Песня Ручейка;
 - Песня Века; 
 - Танец Бабочек и Жуков

( прилагаются видео некоторых номеров )*





 *   Сценарий №6 "Звёздная История"*
*/ Маленькая Звёздочка из созвездия Лиры, качаясь на звёздной карусели, упала на Землю и попала в гости к Фее Природы и Королеве Роз в Чудесную страну Мечты. Но так случилось, что Фея Тумана не смогла избежать соблазна и отобрала у маленькой звездочки её свечение, чтобы тоже побывать на Балу Звёзд.
 Маленькая Звёздочка познакомилась с теми, кто тоже дарит свет -со Светлячком, Росинкой, и они смогли убедить Фею Тумана, что у каждого должно быть  СВОЁ свечение - доброта и красота души... Фея Радуги протянула свой звёздный мост, приведя братьев из созвездия Большой Медведицы и они уговорили Королеву Полярная Звезда пригласить всех гостей на Звёздный Бал/

К сценарию прикладывается музыкальный материал / не авторский/ - подборка песен детских композиторов: плюсы и минусы песен и танцев для спектакля.

/Прилагаются видео некоторых номеров/*


*Стоимость каждого сценария с нотным музыкальным материалом 1000 рублей.*

*Оплату можно производить:*
*- через пополнение карты тинькофф, номер: 5536  9137 9197 8550*

*- через карту сбербанка:4276 1609 8060 0903*

*или  переводом через смс на номер 900, телефон 961 125 9581*

*После сообщения об оплате в личку или на адрес:* aichka@yandex.ru,
*с указанием ВРЕМЕНИ ОПЛАТЫ и ИМЕНИ ОТПРАВИТЕЛЯ - чтобы не спутать ваш перевод с другим -* , *ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет в тот же день отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес или в личное сообщение.*

----------

Tatleo (28.03.2020), Добрина (25.03.2019), Надежда Кро (15.01.2018)

----------


## Вели

> Предлагаю вашему вниманию музыкальные спектакли, которые я  ставлю на выпускной утренник.



*Аллочка, какая же Вы умничка. Боже мой, сколько в Вас таланта, энергии и доброты.*

----------


## aichka

*Видеоотрывки из спектаклей*

----------

Tatleo (28.03.2020)

----------


## aichka



----------

Tatleo (28.03.2020), Татьяна Ст (26.03.2017)

----------


## aichka



----------

Tatleo (28.03.2020), Татьяна Ст (26.03.2017)

----------


## aichka



----------

Ritulya993 (27.02.2017), Tatleo (28.03.2020)

----------


## aichka



----------

Tatleo (28.03.2020)

----------


## aichka



----------

Tatleo (28.03.2020)

----------


## aichka



----------

Tatleo (28.03.2020)

----------


## aichka

*Вступление к сказке "Королевство Музыки"  и Песня Басового Ключа*

----------

Tatleo (28.03.2020)

----------


## olga kh

*Цветы, восторги, крики "БРАВО!!!" -
Все это, Аллочка, по праву!
Таких  достигла ты высот -
Кто тебя знает, тот поймет!
Да, детям повезло с тобой,
Совсем непросто стать ЗВЕЗДОЙ,
А у тебя - сияют все!
Большой театр во всей красе!!!* :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Tender: 


[IMG]http://*********net/2609869m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Vitolda

Алла Анатольевна!
Подготовишки Ваши показывают свои спектакли вместо традиционного выпускного вечера, самостоятельным спектаклем в другой день или это часть выпускного праздника?

----------


## aichka

> Алла Анатольевна!
> Подготовишки Ваши показывают свои спектакли вместо традиционного выпускного вечера, самостоятельным спектаклем в другой день или это часть выпускного праздника?


Ирочка! Конечно же, это центральная часть выпускного утренника!
 Утренник, как и у всех делится мысленно на 3 части: вход, слова про детский сад с песней+ поздравление малышей, затем идет сама сказка под девизом: " сегодня же - в последний раз сыграем СКАЗКУ мы для вас!" А в конце сказки, после того как дети через сказку покажут все свои навыки и умения в танце, пении, оркестре, декламации - всё, чему научились за эти годы  пребывания в детсаду - прощальные, "спасибные " слова детсаду и прощальная песня...

Но, повторяю, эти сказки можно брать как на выпускной, так и  как представление, спектакль в театральном кружке или студии!

Именно эти спектакли - можно брать в любое время года - темы вечные: Музыка, Добро, Сказка.

Новогодние спектакли я уже выкладывала, а к осени выложу спектакли на осеннюю тематику!

Если вас смущает время проведения праздника, то вы думаете, что другая форма проведения утренников: аттракционы, приходы взрослых персонажей, занимают меньше времени?

Уверяю вас, что  - нет!

 Если дети играют свои роли и ведут самостоятельно сказку без остановок, чередуя выразительные диалоги с песнями и танцами, времени это занимает не больше, чем остальные виды утренников.
Весь утренник, все три части : от входа, малышей, сказки и до слёз прощания - укладывается в 1,20 мин... для выпуска- это нормально!

----------


## краля

Алла Анатольевна! Начали работать над вашей сказкой "Цветок Желания" Замечательная сказка!Огромное спасибо от меня и моих детей!Все партии учатся быстро. на одном дыхании.Обычно дети в это время с неохотой идут на репетиции - а тут просто несуться взахлеб.Чудесная музыка!Мастеру -БРАВО!!!!!

----------


## краля

Сегодня прошел выпуск с постановкой сказки "Цветок Желания" Хочу поделиться своими впечатлениями.Алла Анатольевна, спасибо за это чудо!Родители были в восторге, все гости тоже.Дети показали все свои способноста, да еще в такой интересной форме.Сценарий очень мобилен.У меня выпускалось всего 12 человек, поэтому некоторые роли без ущерба для сюжета пришлось убрать. А роль Обмана сыграла вторая воспитатель - ведущая.При этом для детей эта была интрига, они до последнего момента не знали кто это будет и как будет выглядеть.Он же им давал разные задания на логику и т.д.Удивительно, но интерес детей сохранялся на протяжении всего представления - слушали и смотрели, как в первый раз.Чудесная музыка: родители выходя с праздника напевали партию Короля Лока.Всем советою соприкоснуться с этим чудом! Алла Анатольевна, еще раз спасибо!Будем ждать новых творений!Да у меня утренник занял -1час 15 мин, сказка шла 40мин.

----------

Tatleo (28.03.2020)

----------


## veimar

какие музыкальные и артистичные детки! браво педагогу!!!

----------


## Vitolda

Свершилось!!!!!!! Я познакомилась с этими, ну необыкновенными, ни на что не похожими сказками. Пока бегом, взахлеб... Вот напишу сообщение - тогда буду медленно, со вкусом, подробно изучать. А с сентября, непременно задамся целью так поднять уровень своих подготовишек, чтобы вместе с ними сотворить чудо....
О том как все красиво и интересно, о музыкальном материале даже говорить не стану. Никаких сомнений в уровне этого даже не возникало. Поделюсь ощущением, которое возникло у меня с первых строк и росло по мере знакомства со сказками. Это ощущения высокой планки. И в первую очередь не в плане освоения сложных танцев, сольного исполнения сложных мелодий, театрального спектакля полностью силами детей... В первую очередь я имею в виду обращение к высоким материям, культура преподнесения  без упрощения, примитивизма. В этом - огромное уважение и к детям, как к личностям, и к родителям. И, несомненно, показатель духовной высоты автора. В этом, на мой взгляд, и один из секретов успеха педагога. Ну не может не найти в душах ребят отклик  такое к ним отношение!!!!!!!!!!! Я бы, на их месте, наизнанку вывернулась бы, чтобы оправдать доверие!

----------


## Valenta

> Дорогие коллеги!
> Предлагаю вашему вниманию музыкальные спектакли, которые я  ставлю на выпускной утренник.


*БОЖЕСТВЕННО!!!* *Аллочка Анатольевна, Вы - ЧАРОВНИЦА!!!* 

Лучше Ирины Борисовны  не скажешь 


> Это ощущения высокой планки. И в первую очередь не в плане освоения сложных танцев, сольного исполнения сложных мелодий, театрального спектакля полностью силами детей... В первую очередь я имею в виду обращение к высоким материям, культура преподнесения без упрощения, примитивизма.


 Но, в отличии от автора этих строк 


> непременно задамся целью так поднять уровень своих подготовишек, чтобы вместе с ними сотворить чудо....


даже в мыслях боюсь замахиваться на такое! Хоть и раскрыт


> секрет успеха педагога


 А ТАК  ХОЧЕТСЯ!!! 
Ирина Борисовна, удачи Вам и Вашим деткам! И 
Вам, АЛЛА  АНАТОЛЬЕВНА за , за , за .... !!![/SIZE]

----------


## Voronka

Алла Анатольевна ,у Вас аккомпанимент есть в нотах или только гармония буквенная?

----------


## aichka

> Алла Анатольевна ,у Вас аккомпанимент есть в нотах или только гармония буквенная?


Ноты написаны в одну строчку вокальной партии, гармония буквенная над тактами!

----------


## aichka

*"Песенка Росинки"*

----------


## aichka

*"Песня Черёмухи"*

Черёмуха спорит в Сиренью - кто из них красивее...

----------


## aichka

*"Романс Соловья"
*
Соловей воспевает красоту и Сирени, и Черёмухи...

----------


## Vitolda

В июле, познакомившись с Аллочкиными сказками, я твердо решила, что каждая из них обязательно оживет и в моем детском саду! К идее выпускного без каких-либо взрослых персонажей воспитатели мои отнеслись настороженно, бурей протестов... 

А дети с восторгом принялись разучивать сольные песни. Стоит зайти в группу перед обедом или после тихого часа, как мигом живая очередь выстраивается из желающих немедленно петь. Глаза детские в мои глаза смотрят, умоляюще сложены руки у груди, и как молитву твердят: "Меня, меня, меня..." Это те, кто или уже с песенкой познакомился, или уверен, что его в тени не оставят...

Но среди 30 выпускников есть такие, кто за все годы в детском саду ни разу не пел сольно для зрителей. Да, их не забывали на общих занятиях, занимались и индивидуально... Но сольная партия для выступления...

Что тихоня Никита стал петь чисто, уверенно и красиво услышала еще в декабре, когда он был одним из.., пел "Марш новогодних игрушек". Его с песней казначея Анидажа познакомила вчера. Сначала прозвучало робко: "Я, может и не запомню..." А схватил сразу - и слова, и мелодию, и характер. Так что закончилось уверенным: "Петь я умею!". 

А сегодня с песней врача Кромсана Максима познакомила. Мальчишка очень шебутной, неспокойныйи слегка нагловатый... А еще патология речевого аппарата у него какая-то: он и говорит басом, в нос. Это мешает, конечно, даже разговорную речь его воспринимать, хотя он и старается сделать ее интонационно более выразительной, когда читает стихи или в роли выступает. Я потому и выбрала для него эту роль, что здесь в песенке нет высокого регистра. У этого мальчишки сразу фраза вырвалась: "Ну надо же, первый раз личная песня!". А после занятия - "Спасибо!" "За что?" "За то что петь научили! И Вам - малины!" (в песне в первом куплете малина упоминается, а ему и нельзя ее с аллергией... Вот и пожелал таким образом чего-то ну очень хорошего!).

Вот и я в конце своего сообщения тоже хочу СПАСИБО сказать! За сказку - само собой! И за то, что интересно сейчас и мне, и детям! А главное - за то, что заразившись идеями общего вальса и вот таких спектаклей - для всех, я стала иначе смотреть на каждого ребенка.

----------


## aichka

*"Песня Королевства Танцев"*

----------


## aichka

*"Песня и танец Полонез"*

----------


## aichka

Дорогие девочки! По договоренности в теме, вместе со сценариями и нотами песен к спектаклям, я высылаю и видео материал интересующих вас спектаклей, что я  делаю с удовольствием!

Недавно, перелистывая диски с выпускными сказками,
 обнаружила вариант спектакля *"Волшебный сад"* 2007 года...

Хочу вам показать первую сцену спектакля, когда настоятельница Волшебного сада приводит детей в сказочный сад и повторяет с ними правила- как себя надо в нём вести и чего делать ни в коем случае нельзя..

В данном варианте спектакля роль настоятельницы исполняет воспитатель и песня поётся сольными куплетами..

----------


## aichka

А тут- вариант *"Волшебного сада"* 2012 года.. 
Роль настоятельницы Волшебного сада исполняет девочка, и песня поётся всеми детьми, с немного измененной мелодией..
Что называется- найдите 10 отличий... :Aga: 

Время не стоит на месте, меняется подход к интерпретации спектакля, но выразительность детей и их  заинтересованность в сюжете спектакля остаётся неизменной..

----------


## aichka

Я, как автор этой сказки и музыки к ней, могу немного "играть и вольничать"  с ролями и варьировать музыку... вот какая чудесная Росинка была у меня в прошлом году - просто ЧУДО - ДЕВОЧКА! Любимый мой Рыжик...

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4612663 

А в спектакле 2007 года эту партию ( немного усложненную и дополненную) пел дуэт Росинки и Эльфа.. мне кажется, получилось очень нежно и проникновенно..
*
"Дуэт Росинки и Эльфа"*

----------


## Vitolda

Я мечтала об этом почти год!!! Сначала одна, преодолевая активное сопротивление воспитателей, которые хотели видеть стандартный выпуск, и администрации, которая боялась, что праздник получится слишком длинным. Потом идеей постановки сказки загорелись дети. Все до одного!!! И воспитателей заразили, тем тоже захотелось увидеть спектакль. Готовились долго, с огромным интересом и удовольствием. И вот...

Сегодня в 10 утра в нашем детском саду начался выпускной утренник, центральной частью которого стала сказка Аллы Евтодьевой "Цветок Желания"
Даже самой не верится до конца, что мы это сделали!!! 
Такой масштабный спектакль у нас впервые! Да и дети в группе очень разные – кто-то в состоянии быть центральным персонажем и не упустить ни одного момента своей сквозной, через весь спектакль,  роли, а кому-то и одну фразу сложно запомнить и сказать ее вовремя… А ведь в сказке участвовали все 30 наших выпускников!!! 
Еще вчера вечером… да даже сегодня ранним утром… было страшно, что все на глазах рассыплется на яркие, интересные, но все же кусочки и потеряется логичность и стройность…
Но нет, дети собрались с духом, с мыслями, с настроением, перевоплотились в героев сказки… И сотня взрослых, затаив дыхание, стала свидетелем чуда!!!  

Никогда не получила бы я такого удовольствия от  результатов своей работы, если бы не Аллочкина сказка!!! СПАСИБО!!!

«Да это настоящая опера!», - слышала я из уст многих родителей после окончания праздника. Простим им ошибку в определении жанра… Но музыка и песни действительно были действующими лицами сказки.  Столько ярких, интересных сольных песен в спектакле, каждая – маленькая изюминка, украшение роли!!! Даже мысли не возникало убрать, не спеть какую-нибудь из них, наоборот, жалела, что некоторых ребят не смогла показать солистами.

И за это спасибо!!! 
Всего-то полтора года занимаемся мы, используя игровое распевание и другие секреты Аллиной методики, но результаты невозможно не заметить. У кого-то проявились они раньше, а у кого-то -  вот прямо перед выпускным… Вот и жалела, что не хватает всем сольных выступлений, старалась хотя бы строчку соло в общей песне дать!

Я пока еще ясно вижу сияющие глаза своих артистов и благодарные - их родных, наших зрителей. Но уже начинаю думать о том, какая сказка станет следующей, какая моя мечта исполнится через год...

----------


## Полли Ролли

Мы ставили на выпускной сказку "Цветок Желания". Сценарий сложный, много слов у детей, много нужно играть детям (это сложно), много сольных песен. Но... несмотря на это  (у нас ещё и месяц была ветрянка в подготовительной группе) спектакль получился очень хороший, добрый, настоящий детский театр. Всем очень понравилось - и детям и родителям и заведующей. А дети до сих пор просят на занятиях спеть песни из выпускного.

----------

aichka (10.05.2017)

----------


## aichka

> Я мечтала об этом почти год!!! Сначала одна, преодолевая активное сопротивление воспитателей, которые хотели видеть стандартный выпуск, и администрации, которая боялась, что праздник получится слишком длинным. Потом идеей постановки сказки загорелись дети. Все до одного!!! И воспитателей заразили, тем тоже захотелось увидеть спектакль. Готовились долго, с огромным интересом и удовольствием. И вот...
> 
> Сегодня в 10 утра в нашем детском саду начался выпускной утренник, центральной частью которого стала сказка Аллы Евтодьевой "Цветок Желания"
> Даже самой не верится до конца, что мы это сделали!!!





> Мы ставили на выпускной сказку "Цветок Желания". Сценарий сложный, много слов у детей, много нужно играть детям (это сложно), много сольных песен. Но... несмотря на это (у нас ещё и месяц была ветрянка в подготовительной группе) спектакль получился очень хороший, добрый, настоящий детский театр. Всем очень понравилось - и детям и родителям и заведующей. А дети до сих пор просят на занятиях спеть песни из выпускного.


Ирочка, Лена! Большущее вам спасибо, прежде всего, за доверие!

За то, что поверили, что сказка на выпускной - это та лакмусовая бумажка, которая показывает - ЧЕМУ дети научились за всё время пребывания в детском саду... и одновременно для музыканта- это его ЕГЭ, его экзамен на профессионализм, на то - насколько качественно научил он этих детей петь, танцевать, понимать и слушать музыку, вести разговорный диалог, быть выразительным и артистичным ...

Я сотни раз убеждалась, что понятие "трудно" -очень относительное... да, в спектакле много ролей- но не для того, чтобы перегрузить праздник, а для того, что высветить разбуженные и проклюнувшиеся таланты детей... в зависимости от этого, я или добавляю ролей в спектакль, или убираю что -то.. всё идёт - ОТ ДЕТЕЙ, от их музыкальных, театральных способностей, степени их подготовленности,  которые я развила или не сумела... себя-то не обманешь, нам-то всё видно и слышно... :Meeting: 

И ещё я убеждалась -  тысячи раз - за свою долгую педагогическую практику, что детям ИНТЕРЕСНО выполнять сложные, с витиеватыми перестроениями танцы, петь красивые, с интересной мелодией, с насыщенным текстом песни, играть характерные, а не безликие роли...

Смотря какую планку ставить и детям, и самой себе.. если детям твердить, что ЭТО- СЛОЖНО... конечно, они будут с осторожностью и недоверием подходить к роли... а если принять ЭТО- ЗА НОРМУ - тогда всё идет легко, весело и потрясающе интересно!

Примером являются просьбы ещё и ещё раз танцевать именно вальс - самый сложный танец.. ведь когда у них вальс начинает получаться - ребят не остановить... и песни им нравятся  со скачками в мелодии - зато такие красивые!

 И роли играть детям нравятся чрезвычайно! И не просто "кушать подано", а роли выразительные, с интересным текстом и индивидуальным характером персонажа!

А уж родители-то как довольны!
 Их ребенок не просто прочёл 4 строчки - общего стихотворения на утреннике, а играл РОЛЬ! Как горды родители за своих повзрослевших и уже столько умеющих детей!

А сама подготовка к сказке  - как же она увлекает и завораживает!
Тут и поиск нужной интонации, мимики, жестов, и костюмы, и атрибуты, - сколько смеха, радости, экспериментов в этих занятиях!

И какое счастье светится в глазах детей, когда у них ПОЛУЧАЕТСЯ роль и они слышат аплодисменты зрителей после исполнения своей роли или сольной песни!

И я не могу сказать, что эти занятия сложные.. они, скорее, насыщенные, интересные и доставляют детям чувство огромного удовлетворения и ощущение самореализации, самоутверждения.. это та СИТУАЦИЯ УСПЕХА, о который все так любят говорить...

Уверяю вас, что песня спетая на 3-5 нотах, да ещё спетая кое-как.. танец простенький, на уровне средней группы и прочитанное  нараспев четверостишие на утреннике скучны и утомляют детей гораздо больше, чем их индивидуальная востребованность в спектакле, потому что детям ИНТЕРЕСНО,и они понимают, что без ИХ роли - развалится спектакль, что они необходимы, неповторимы и востребованы!

Они САМИ ведут спектакль, утренник - что и требуется по программе ( ведь прописано же в ней, что в старшем- подготовительном возрасте дети исполняют всё самостоятельно!), так давайте дадим им эту самостоятельность, уверенность в том, что они уже почти взрослые, без пяти минут ученики...

Я очень и очень рада, милые девочки, что вы пишите о том, что спектакль удался и что дети просят повторять песни и танцы праздника - это ли не доказательство, что мы на верном пути? :Tender: 

Ко мне часто в гости приходят мои бывшие выпускники и, изменившись внешне - такие приходят цветущие красавицы девушки, и с пушком на верхней губе парни... и, увидев мою растерянность, представляются - почти одним, без пауз, словосочетанием: "Не узнали? Я Таня Денисова - принцесса Капризка!" или Саша Рой- Король Одуван... то есть они, даже повзрослев, ассоциируют себя с этими выпускными ролями в последнем своём и очень запоминающемся утреннике... ведь в школе у них такого уже не будет и в помине...

Пускай же наши дети начнут самоутверждаться и уважать себя уже в детском саду,. а мы им в этом немного поможем... :Yes4:

----------

Vitolda (12.05.2017)

----------


## Галина Григ

Я восхищаюсь вашим творчеством! Это же такой титанический труд!!! Вы просто - большая умница!!!

----------

aichka (10.05.2017)

----------


## Иоанна

Алла Анатольевна, как вы добиваетесь от детей такой замечательной актерской игры? Что Вы с ними делаете?!))))

----------

aichka (10.05.2017)

----------


## aichka

> Алла Анатольевна, как вы добиваетесь от детей такой замечательной актерской игры? Что Вы с ними делаете?!))))


Инна! Спасибо большое! 

С младшей- средней группы слова"мимика", "жесты", "выразительность", "сыграй мне это.." красной нитью проходят через все музыкальные занятия!

И в танцевальных движениях, и в распевках игровых - где дети поют по ролям, и ИГРАЮТ эти роли, и уж дальше -  в пении- сам Бог велел  выразительно исполнить песню и донести её характер и содержание, пропустить через сердечко...
 а в старшей и подготовительной группе- театральный кружок так раскрывает артистические способности детей!

Вот такая вырисовывается цепочка, которая обязательно " сплетается" в системе, вот и получаются такие музыкальные артисты!

----------

Vitolda (12.05.2017)

----------


## tanuha

Алла Анатольевна, здравствуйте! стою перед выбором сказки для театрализации.. в прошлом году ставили Вашу сказку "Королевство Музыки" , дети в восторге, взрослым очень понравилось!!!детишки запели! я сразу столько задач решила--- здесь и знакомство с жанрами, муз грамотой, выразительностью.... в этом году хотят только"что нибудь такое же".. прочитала анонс "Цветок Желания", много отрицательных героев, как детки в конце сказки меняются или  же остаются ими?
 спасибо Вам,Алла Анатольевна, за Ваше творчество! удачи!

----------

aichka (10.05.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Ой, надеюсь меня простят, что я "поперек батьки в пекло лезу"... Просто вопрос ваш прочитала и так в подробностях ясно-ясно вспомнила и свой прошлогодний выпускной и счастливый период подготовки к нему... Именно "Цветок желания"!!!
Меняются, конечно, там все отрицательные персонажи!!! У Аллы иначе быть не может! Ведь и в "Королевстве музыки" Басовый ключ услышал, как замечательно он может звучать! И здесь тоже! Без единицы двойка не станет тройкой, а тройка - четверкой! Конечно же, все вместе - и бывшие отрицательные и положительные персонажи перешагнут границу страны Перевертундии! А какой замечательный прямо таки Гимн всем самым лучшим помыслам, исполнится которым поможет Цветок Желания, звучит в конце спектакля!!!
Даже слегка завидую, что у Вас все впереди... Хотя и у меня впереди тоже! В моем саду пока состоялась премьера только одной сказки... Все еще впереди!!!

----------

aichka (10.05.2017)

----------


## sakralbar

к сожалению,ничего не открывается(

ох,прошу прощения-это мой комп барахлит- открылось! Замечательный фрагмент! такой парень артистичный)) Прелесть!

----------


## maika

*aichka*, Аллочка! У меня огромное желание поставить сказку "Цветок желаний"  со своими детьми, хотя, конечно боязно, но деньги переслала и жду с нетерпением. заранее большое спасибо!

----------

aichka (10.05.2017)

----------


## ТальяННа

Алла Анатольевна! получила ваши сказки "Цветок желания" и "Звездная история", 
во-первых: Вы как Волшебница - пересылаете заказы, буквально сразу же... будто бы волшебной палочкой взмахнете....  и это не первый мой заказ, знаю о чем говорю, так каждый раз... За честность отдельная благодарность. 
с Вашим авторством и творчеством я познакомилась только осенью 2013 года, даже немного обидно, что столько упустила, ведь не первый год работаю, а встретилась только сейчас.
 Сначала я понемногу, тихонько , осторожно "пощупала" Ваши песни, слушали их с детьми, смотрели клипы - от Ирины Vitolda (огромное ей спасибо, она очень тонко чувствует Ваше творение), 
Затем был Новый год 2014 - с вашим музыкальным оформлением и песнями, танцами. 
Затем - я буквально открыла для себя - богатейшую методику "учимся петь и танцевать, играя", или даже скажу вот так - ВОЛШЕБНУЮ - ни одно занятие без нее не обходится. 
А вот праздник 8 марта уже был построен исключительно на репертуаре Аллы Анатольевны! 
Теперь я подошла к спектаклям на выпускной бал - и скажу так... страшновато... а смогу ли, а хватит ли мне моих профессиональных навыков? А научила ли я детей....
Но... я абсолютно согласна, что три прихлопа и два притопа, и песенка на 3-5 звуках - скучны, неинтересны и дети их не чувствуют, но не идут и все тут.

Возвращаясь к спектаклям... это просто настоящие сказки, их читаешь (сценарии) и будто бы видишь перед собой все как на яву! 
Алла Анатольевна, еще раз - спасибо и миллион благодарностей!!!!

----------

aichka (10.05.2017)

----------


## вера денисенко

*aichka*, Аллочка,а ваши спектакли можно ставить с 1-2-3 классами? Или они только рассчитаны на детский сад?

----------

aichka (10.05.2017)

----------


## aichka

> aichka, Аллочка,а ваши спектакли можно ставить с 1-2-3 классами? Или они только рассчитаны на детский сад?


Спасибо, Верочка, за интерес к моим спектаклям! Я работала в школе, вела музыкально -театральный кружок, и мы ставили эти спектакли, участвовали в конкурсах и становились лауреатами!

Песни и сольные партии в них, да и само содержание сценариев - вполне подходит и школьникам!
Я же, грешна.. :Blush2:  всегда завышаю планку своим ребятам в детском саду... :Yes4:

----------


## Татьяна Никандрова

Потрясающе!!!.... Только-только познакомилась со спектаклем "Звёздная история"...И слов нет...одни чувства...до слёз!! Тронули, тронули за "живое", Алла Анатольевна!!..Удивительно светлая, добрая, звёздная сказка!!! А какой тонко точно подобранный муз.материал! Немного страшно ...предстоит совместная работа всех: и моя, и воспитателей, и детей, и родителей!! Но есть такое выражение: "страшно-интересно"!!! Вот это как раз такой случай! :Smile3:  Благодарю Вас, УЧИТЕЛЬ!!!

----------

aichka (10.05.2017)

----------


## Лебедева Анастасия

Алла Анатольевна, СПАСИБО вам за такие интересные спектакли. Читала взахлеб. Ново, интересно. Обязательно применю в своем выпускном балу.

----------

aichka (10.05.2017)

----------


## Alexsandraa

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна! Спасибо Вам огромное за сценарий "Цветок Желания". Он просто чудесный! Я немного переделала его под своих детей, некоторых героев пришлось убрать, без ущерба для сюжета. Начинаем подготовку, хотя времени остается очень мало, но я надеюсь, что у нас все получится. Мне безумно понравились музыкальные партии героев!!! Очень советую музыкальным руководителям взять этот сценарий на выпускной. Это необычно, оригинально, не избито. Я в полном восторге от сценария, хотя, когда покупала его, очень боялась, А ЗРЯ! А самое главное, в этом сценарии ни один ребенок не остался без роли. Еще раз огромное Вам спасибо!

----------

aichka (10.05.2017), nezabudka-8s (09.05.2017), Vitolda (12.05.2017)

----------


## aichka

Огромное спасибо! Необыкновенно приятно! :Tender: 

Постановка спектакля увлекает не только взрослых, но и детей, спектакль проходит на одном дыхании, все дети задействованы, у всех важные роли- все увлечены и довольны, а это- самое главное! :Ok: 

Удачи вам! буду рада увидеть видео отрывки вашего праздника! :Yes4:

----------

Nika_777 (10.05.2017)

----------


## Надежда Кро

Спасибо за ВАШЕ ТВОРЧЕСТВО!!! Не перестаю Вами восхищаться!!! :Vishenka 33:

----------

